# problème installation windows



## gaeles (24 Avril 2016)

Bonjour,
mon problème se situe au moment de l'installation de windows 10 à partir d'un fichier iso sur une clé usb, quand on me demande de choisir un disque, je n'ai pas de choix possible: un seul disque apparait: disk 0: efi, 200mo.
Du coup, j'ai peur, je quitte l'intallation. Au redémarrage, j'appuie sur alt, et là, plus de choix non plus, seul le macintosh hd apparait.
Une petite chose que je trouve bizarre: les fenêtres d'installation windows sont toutes petites rikikis, genre 8cm sur 5, j'ai du mal à lire.
Je joint un diskutil list au cas où.

Merci de m'aider,
Gaëtan

pc1:~ gaetanlestienne$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
  #:  TYPE NAME  SIZE  IDENTIFIER
  0:  GUID_partition_scheme  *121.3 GB  disk0
  1:  EFI EFI  209.7 MB  disk0s1
  2:  Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD  121.0 GB  disk0s2
  3:  Apple_Boot Boot OS X  134.2 MB  disk0s3
/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
  #:  TYPE NAME  SIZE  IDENTIFIER
  0:  GUID_partition_scheme  *2.0 TB  disk1
  1:  EFI EFI  209.7 MB  disk1s1
  2:  Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD  1.9 TB  disk1s2
  3:  Apple_Boot Recovery HD  650.0 MB  disk1s3
  4:  Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP  141.7 GB  disk1s4
/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
  #:  TYPE NAME  SIZE  IDENTIFIER
  0:  Apple_HFS macintosh hd  +2.0 TB  disk2
  Logical Volume on disk0s2, disk1s2
  9A9ECE29-F01E-4D16-A82E-5B90CA942674
  Unencrypted Fusion Drive
/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
  #:  TYPE NAME  SIZE  IDENTIFIER
  0:  GUID_partition_scheme  *1.0 TB  disk3
  1:  EFI EFI  209.7 MB  disk3s1
  2:  Apple_HFS time machine  999.8 GB  disk3s2
pc1:~ gaetanlestienne$


----------



## gaeles (5 Mai 2016)

Bonjour,
il y a peut-être un endroit où j'ai merdé, mais je ne savais pas quoi faire:
au tout début de bootcamp, l'option de partitionnement est de une partition osx et une autre pour windows en fat32 de 32 go. Comme je veux une taille de 150 go, je règle le curseur à cette taille.
C'est peut-être là le problème. Une fois la partition crée pour débuter l'install de windows, pourrai-je changer la taille?

Merci de me répondre.
Gaëtan


----------



## Locke (5 Mai 2016)

gaeles a dit:


> mon problème se situe au moment de l'installation de windows 10 à partir d'un fichier iso sur une clé usb





gaeles a dit:


> 4: Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP 141.7 GB disk1s4


Il y a selon le modèle de Mac des pré-requis. De plus, tu as déjà une partition temporaire Boot Camp de créée.

A mon avis, tu dois coincer dans le menu d'installation de Windows qui ne te permet pas formater en NTFS pour que l'installation continue. Est-ce bien le cas ?

Quel est le modèle exact de ton Mac dont on n'a aucune information, modèle, année, etc.


gaeles a dit:


> Une fois la partition crée pour débuter l'install de windows, pourrai-je changer la taille?


Officiellement non et surtout pas avec Utilitaire de disque, en aucun cas. Par logiciel spécifique oui, avec par exemple Paragon Camptune X... https://www.paragon-software.com/fr/home/camptune/


----------



## r e m y (5 Mai 2016)

Avant de pouvoir choisir le disque d'installation de Windows, il faut utiliser le menu permettant de formatter en NTFS la partition préparée en FAT 32.

Tu as dû louper cette étape, mais si les fenêtres de l'installeur de Windows sont rikikis, c'est peut-être difficile de trouver cette option.


----------



## gaeles (5 Mai 2016)

Bonjour
voilà le modèle de mon imac:
iMac (Retina 4K, 21.5 pouces, fin 2015);3,1 ghz core i5; 16go 1867 mhz ddr3; iris pro 6200 1536mo. J'aimerais le mettre sur mes quetions en mode "signature" pour ne pas avoir à le réécrire à chaque fois mais je n'ai pas trouvé comment faire. Si vous pouvez m'expliquer, je suis preneur...

Je vais essayer de me souvenir de toute les étapes et d'expliquer ce que j'ai fait:
j'ai acheté un windows 10 sur un disque, j'en ai créé une image iso.
J'ai lancé l'assistant bootcamp. Dans la fenêtre de partitionnement, j'ai agrandi la taille de la partition windows en fat32 jusqu'à 141 go. Il me semble que bootcamp a téléchargé je sais pas quoi, et me voilà au début de l'installation de windows. Là où ça coince, c'est que quand on me demande de choisir où je veux l'installer, le seul "disque qui apparait, c'est le disk 0: efi, 200mo.
Là, j'ai tout arrêté. Au redémarrage, j'ai appuyé sur alt. Plus aucune trace de ma partition, le seul disque qui apparaisse, c'est le macintosh hd (bon, c'est normal vu que ma partition bootcamp est vide, c'est juste pour vous expliquer jusqu'au bout).
Du coup, c'est normal que ma partition bootcamp apparaisse, vu que je ne l'ai pas encore supprimée pour recommencer. J'attendais des explications vant de m'y recoller.
Il me semble que la première étape serait de supprimer cette partition. Comment dois-je faire?

Donc voilà, j'aimerais savoir comment cela se fait que le disque pour installer windows n'apparaisse pas.

Merci,
Gaëtan


----------



## peyret (5 Mai 2016)

gaeles a dit:


> Bonjour
> voilà le modèle de mon imac:
> iMac (Retina 4K, 21.5 pouces, fin 2015);3,1 ghz core i5; 16go 1867 mhz ddr3; iris pro 6200 1536mo. J'aimerais le mettre sur mes quetions en mode "signature" pour ne pas avoir à le réécrire à chaque fois mais je n'ai pas trouvé comment faire. Si vous pouvez m'expliquer, je suis preneur...
> 
> ...


Pour ajouter dans signature :


----------



## Locke (5 Mai 2016)

gaeles a dit:


> 1) j'ai acheté un windows 10 sur un disque, j'en ai créé une image iso.
> 2) J'ai lancé l'assistant bootcamp. Dans la fenêtre de partitionnement, j'ai agrandi la taille de la partition windows en fat32 jusqu'à 141 go. 3) Il me semble que bootcamp a téléchargé je sais pas quoi, et me voilà au début de l'installation de windows. 4) Là où ça coince, c'est que quand on me demande de choisir où je veux l'installer, le seul "disque qui apparait, c'est le disk 0: efi, 200mo.
> 5) Là, j'ai tout arrêté. Au redémarrage, j'ai appuyé sur alt. Plus aucune trace de ma partition, le seul disque qui apparaisse, c'est le macintosh hd (bon, c'est normal vu que ma partition bootcamp est vide, c'est juste pour vous expliquer jusqu'au bout).
> Du coup, c'est normal que ma partition bootcamp apparaisse, vu que je ne l'ai pas encore supprimée pour recommencer. J'attendais des explications vant de m'y recoller.
> 6) Il me semble que la première étape serait de supprimer cette partition. Comment dois-je faire?


1) Tout va bien, mais ta version de Boot Camp te permet d'utiliser un fichier .iso ?
2) Là c'est correct
3) Ce n'est pas n'importe quoi, ce sont les drivers qui serviront une fois l'installation de Windows terminée et là, soit on indique comme support une clé USB, soit un disque dur USB
4) Donc, dans le menu de l'installeur de Windows, tu ne vois pas la partition BOOTCAMP ?
5) Là aussi c'est normal, tant que l'installation n'est pas faite, tu ne verras pas la partition Boot Camp
6) Comme en 4) ça coince, tu devrais en effet tout effacer et recommencer. Pour effacer cette partition, il faut impérativement relancer Assistant Boot Camp, décocher l'option de téléchargement des pilotes et faire un clic sur *Restaurer*. Oui, tu as bien lu, mais ça effacera bien la partition Boot Camp.

Une fois fait, tu peux recommencer. Par contre je serais curieux de savoir comment tu utilises ton fichier .iso ?

Une alternative qui fonctionnera à 100 %, vu que tu as un DVD de Windows, est d'utiliser un lecteur externe.


----------



## r e m y (6 Mai 2016)

Je pense que l'étape qui est loupée c'est celle qui consiste, à partir de l'installateur de Windows, à formatter en NTFS la partition de 141 Go qui a été préparée en FAT32. 

Tant que ce n'est pas fait, Windows ne trouve nulle part où s'installer.

Nota: il me semble que si il y a des périphériques, notamment Thunderbolt, branchés, ça peut empêcher l'installeur de Windows de détecter correctement le disque interne pour y trouver la partition BootCamp.


----------



## Locke (6 Mai 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> Nota: il me semble que si il y a des périphériques, notamment Thunderbolt, branchés, ça peut empêcher l'installeur de Windows de détecter correctement le disque interne pour y trouver la partition BootCamp.


Je confirme aussi, il faut impérativement déconnecter tout matériel USB. Il est vrai qu'Apple ne le mentionne pas dans son mode d'emploi _(par défaut Apple considère que le matériel est nu)_.


----------



## gaeles (6 Mai 2016)

Salut,

ma partition préparée par bootcamp est en OSX étendu.

Je ne peux pas suivre la procédure de Locke avec l'assistant bootcamp: "Le disque de démarrage ne peut être ni partitionné, ni restauré en une seule partition". "Le disque de démarrage doit être formaté en un seul volume Mac OS étendu (journalisé) ou avoir déjà été partitionné par Assistant BootCamp pour l’installation de Windows".
Je ne sais plus si j'ai essayé avec le fichier iso sur clé usb, ou à partir du dvd windows directement... Mais si je déconnecte tout matériel USB, comment je fais avec le disque windows. Il doit y avoir un truc qui m'échappe... J'ai pourtant l'impression d'avoir suivi toutes les étapes du support apple...
Merci,
Gaëtan


----------



## r e m y (6 Mai 2016)

La partition préparée par l'assistant BootCamp devrait être en FAT32... pas en OSX Etendu!

Ou est-ce que tu vois qu'elle est en OSX Etendu?


----------



## Locke (6 Mai 2016)

gaeles a dit:


> Je ne peux pas suivre la procédure de Locke avec l'assistant bootcamp: "Le disque de démarrage ne peut être ni partitionné, ni restauré en une seule partition".


Tu as lu ce passage ?


Locke a dit:


> 6) Comme en 4) ça coince, tu devrais en effet tout effacer et recommencer. Pour effacer cette partition, il faut impérativement relancer Assistant Boot Camp, décocher l'option de téléchargement des pilotes et faire un clic sur *Restaurer*. Oui, tu as bien lu, mais ça effacera bien la partition Boot Camp.


Et oui, le mieux est de tout recommencer pour garantir la future installation.



gaeles a dit:


> Je ne sais plus si j'ai essayé avec le fichier iso sur clé usb, ou à partir du dvd windows directement...


Par défaut, ton iMac ne possède de lecteur/graveur si on se fie à ta signature. Quand on mentionne matériel USB, ce sont surtout les disques durs USB. Si tu as un lecteur DVD essaye donc avec le DVD que tu as.


----------



## r e m y (6 Mai 2016)

Faudrait comprendre pourquoi la partition BootCamp se retrouve en OSX Etendu plutot qu'en FAT32, parce que si c'est bien le cas, je pense que l'assistant BootCamp risque de ne pas la trouver pour la supprimer.


----------



## gaeles (6 Mai 2016)

Rémy: je le vois dans l'utilitaire de disque. Sous fusion drive j'ai: 1)macintoshhd 1,97to volume logique osx étendu, 2) bootcamp 141,5 go volume physique interne sata osx étendu...


----------



## Locke (6 Mai 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> Faudrait comprendre pourquoi la partition BootCamp se retrouve en OSX Etendu plutot qu'en FAT32, parce que si c'est bien le cas, je pense que l'assistant BootCamp risque de ne pas la trouver pour la supprimer.


Et oui, mais s'il ne lis pas l'intégralité des réponses, on tourne en rond. On ne sait d'ailleurs pas, si dans son malheur, il a utilisé Utilitaire de disque, auquel cas, il faudrait refaire un diskutil list et que *jeanjd63* ou *macomaniac* passe par là.


----------



## macomaniac (6 Mai 2016)

Salut *Gaëtan
*
Va à _Applications/Utilitaires_ et lance le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre qui s'ouvre, saisis la commande :

```
diskutil list
```
 et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour activer la commande) --> en retour, tu vois s'afficher le tableau des partitions de tes 2 disques (SSD & HDD) => peux-tu en faire un copier-coller ici (pas de cliché) ?

Tant que tu y es, enchaîne par la commande :

```
diskutil cs list
```
 et ↩︎ --> le tableau du *CoreStorage* de ton Fusion Drive va s'afficher : idem => peux-tu en faire un copier-coller ici ?

=> grâce à ces 2 tableaux, on saura tout... et on pourra tout  [car savoir, c'est pouvoir]


----------



## gaeles (6 Mai 2016)

Locke a dit:


> Tu as lu ce passage ?
> Oui, j'ai lancé l'assistany bootcamp et il me donne le message que j'ai cité.
> 
> 
> Par défaut, ton iMac ne possède de lecteur/graveur si on se fie à ta signature. Quand on mentionne matériel USB, ce sont surtout les disques durs USB. Si tu as un lecteur DVD essaye donc avec le DVD que tu as.


Ok, j'ai compris: je lance bootcamp avec le dvd sur le lecteur externe, en ayant pris soin de débrancher clés usb et disque time machine. Je suppose que je peux laisser une souris filaire...
Mais il faut d'abord que j'arrive à supprimer la partition bootcamp déjà existante...

Gaëtan


----------



## Locke (6 Mai 2016)

gaeles a dit:


> Mais il faut d'abord que j'arrive à supprimer la partition bootcamp déjà existante...


Est-ce que tu as bien lu ceci ?


Locke a dit:


> 6) Comme en 4) ça coince, tu devrais en effet tout effacer et recommencer. Pour effacer cette partition, il faut impérativement relancer Assistant Boot Camp, décocher l'option de téléchargement des pilotes et faire un clic sur *Restaurer*. Oui, tu as bien lu, mais ça effacera bien la partition Boot Cam


Si tu n'y arrives pas, fais ce qui est demandé dans la réponse #16.


----------



## r e m y (6 Mai 2016)

Non! Commence par répondre à la demande de Macomaniac pour qu'on sache dans quel état sont tes partitions. 
Ensuite on te donnera la marche à suivre pour supprimer la partition BootCamp dont le format n'est pas correct. 

Et enfin, il faudra relancer Assistant BootCamp et suivre pas à pas la procédure (qui à un moment donné te demandera d'insérer le DVD de Windows et de redémarrer)


----------



## gaeles (6 Mai 2016)

Locke a dit:


> Et oui, mais s'il ne lis pas l'intégralité des réponses, on tourne en rond.
> Si monsieur je lis toutes les réponses, je vous jure! D'un autre côté, ça fuse tellement que j'ai un peu de mal à suivre!
> On ne sait d'ailleurs pas, si dans son malheur, il a utilisé Utilitaire de disque, auquel cas, il faudrait refaire un diskutil list et que *jeanjd63* ou *macomaniac* passe par là.


 Sisi, je suis passé par bootcamp, tout n'est pas perdu!

Gaëtan


----------



## gaeles (6 Mai 2016)

OKokok!
On se calme...
Je vais commencer par suivre Macomaniac...


----------



## gaeles (6 Mai 2016)

macomaniac a dit:


> Salut *Gaëtan
> *
> Va à _Applications/Utilitaires_ et lance le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre qui s'ouvre, saisis la commande :
> 
> ...



Last login: Fri May  6 11:39:32 on ttys000
pc1:~ gaetanlestienne$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
  #:  TYPE NAME  SIZE  IDENTIFIER
  0:  GUID_partition_scheme  *121.3 GB  disk0
  1:  EFI EFI  209.7 MB  disk0s1
  2:  Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD  121.0 GB  disk0s2
  3:  Apple_Boot Boot OS X  134.2 MB  disk0s3
/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
  #:  TYPE NAME  SIZE  IDENTIFIER
  0:  GUID_partition_scheme  *2.0 TB  disk1
  1:  EFI EFI  209.7 MB  disk1s1
  2:  Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD  1.9 TB  disk1s2
  3:  Apple_Boot Recovery HD  650.0 MB  disk1s3
  4:  Apple_HFS BOOTCAMP  141.5 GB  disk1s4
/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
  #:  TYPE NAME  SIZE  IDENTIFIER
  0:  Apple_HFS macintosh hd  +2.0 TB  disk2
  Logical Volume on disk0s2, disk1s2
  9A9ECE29-F01E-4D16-A82E-5B90CA942674
  Unencrypted Fusion Drive
pc1:~ gaetanlestienne$




Tant que tu y es, enchaîne par la commande :

```
diskutil cs list
```
 et ↩︎ --> le tableau du *CoreStorage* de ton Fusion Drive va s'afficher : idem => peux-tu en faire un copier-coller ici ?

=> grâce à ces 2 tableaux, on saura tout... et on pourra tout  [car savoir, c'est pouvoir] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/QUOTE]

pc1:~ gaetanlestienne$ diskutil cs list
CoreStorage logical volume groups (1 found)
|
+-- Logical Volume Group D69E39C5-B93D-4A2F-BFE7-8038B84FE826
  =========================================================
  Name:  Macintosh HD
  Status:  Online
  Size:  1978855903232 B (2.0 TB)
  Free Space:  307200 B (307.2 KB)
  |
  +-< Physical Volume 66CC779C-D695-4453-B743-498E7BBE5776
  |  ----------------------------------------------------
  |  Index:  0
  |  Disk:  disk0s2
  |  Status:  Online
  |  Size:  120988852224 B (121.0 GB)
  |
  +-< Physical Volume 153D2A90-990D-4BD6-B555-F282E87FF102
  |  ----------------------------------------------------
  |  Index:  1
  |  Disk:  disk1s2
  |  Status:  Online
  |  Size:  1857867051008 B (1.9 TB)
  |
  +-> Logical Volume Family 1B406894-F2FC-49F7-B072-C7608C2014DC
  ----------------------------------------------------------
  Encryption Type:  None
  |
  +-> Logical Volume 9A9ECE29-F01E-4D16-A82E-5B90CA942674
  ---------------------------------------------------
  Disk:  disk2
  Status:  Online
  Size (Total):  1973000339456 B (2.0 TB)
  Revertible:  No
  LV Name:  macintosh hd
  Volume Name:  macintosh hd
  Content Hint:  Apple_HFS
  LVG Type:  Fusion, Sparse
pc1:~ gaetanlestienne$ 

Et voilivoilou. Je ne m'en sors pas très bien avec les citations dans les réponses, j'espère que c'est clair.

Mercimerci,
Gaëtan


----------



## macomaniac (6 Mai 2016)

Tu as bien toujours, en queue de HDD, une partition *BOOTCAMP* de 141.5 Go =  *disk1s4*, en format *Apple_HFS* qui ne peut pas faire l'affaire. Voici comment la supprimer et ré-intégrer son espace au *Volume Logique* Macintosh HD de ton Fusion Drive (l'«Assistant BootCamp» plante régulièrement à cette tâche, quand l'OS est installé dans  un *CoreStorage*).

Fais un copier-coller de la commande :

```
sudo diskutil eraseVolume free NULL /dev/disk1s4
```
 et ↩︎ --> une demande de password s'affiche (commande sudo) --> tape ton mot-de-passe admin à l'aveugle - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe - et derechef ↩︎ => par cette commande, tu supprimes le système de fichiers *jhfs+* de la partition *disk1s4*, ce qui revient à supprimer la partition et à virer ses blocs au statut d'espace libre = *free_space*.

Enchaîne avec la commande (copier-coller) :

```
sudo diskutil cs resizeStack 9A9ECE29-F01E-4D16-A82E-5B90CA942674 0b
```
 et ↩︎ (pas besoin de te ré-authentifier par mot-de-passe pour un 2è sudo, dans les 5' qui suivent une première authentification sudo) --> par cette commande, tu ordonnes la dilatation de la pile globale du *CoreStorage* afin qu'elle récupère tout l'espace libre en-dessous d'elle, sans risque pour la partition de récupération «Recovery HD» sur le chemin (*disk1s3*).

Pour que la commande passe, il faut que la vérification préalable de système de fichiers de l'OS retourne un code de sortie sans erreur. Si tu as un code d'erreur, il faudrait que tu re-démarres par *⌘R* sur la «Recovery HD», lances l'«Utilitaire de Disque» et fasse un _S.0.S._ sur le volume «Macintosh HD». Après quoi, tu re-démarres sur ton OS et tu repasses la dernière commande donnée.

=> je préconiserais un re-démarrage après réussite du re-dimensionnement dans tous les cas de figure, afin que le *kernel* ait bien chargé le nouvel état du partitionnement avant que tu ne relances l'«Assistant BootCamp»...


----------



## gaeles (6 Mai 2016)

Commande passées, pas de code d'erreur.
L'utilitaire de disque ne montre plus de partition bootcamp.
Je refais les commandes initiales (diskutill et cs storage) sur le terminal pour vérifier ou on peut passer à la suite?

Gaëtan


----------



## macomaniac (6 Mai 2016)

Tu peux enchaîner. RAS.


----------



## gaeles (6 Mai 2016)

Merci Macomaniac!

Bien, pour la suite, Rémy ou Locke, j'ai redémarré mon mac, fait une sauvegarde TM, on ne sait jamais.
Je débranche tous les usb, je branche mon lecteur externe avec mon disque windows, et je me laisse guider par l'assistant bootcamp. Normalement, je devrai voir enfin apparaitre une partition pour pouvoir installer windows. Il n'y a pas un moment où je dois redémarrer en appuyant sur alt? Je ne sais plus...
Macomaniac dit: "l'«Assistant BootCamp» plante régulièrement à cette tâche, quand l'OS est installé dans un *CoreStorage"*, est-ce que ça ne va pas se produire à nouveau?

Gaëtan


----------



## gaeles (6 Mai 2016)

Je peux me lancer ou avez-vous d'autres conseils?


----------



## r e m y (6 Mai 2016)

Non vas-y!


----------



## gaeles (6 Mai 2016)

Ah, une dernière question: sur le support apple ils disent "Si vous disposez d’un DVD d’installation, créez une image disque de ce dernier".
Je ne peux donc pas lancer directement à partir du dvd?


----------



## r e m y (6 Mai 2016)

Apple suggere de créer une image ISO probablement pour permettre de n'avoir aucun périphérique USB branché durant le installation de Windows. 
Tu devrais sans doute suivre le mode d'emploi proposé.


----------



## gaeles (6 Mai 2016)

Pour faire mon iso, vu sur le support apple: utilitaire de disque, je choisis le dvd, fichier, créer une image disque en maitre cd. J'obtiens un fichier cdr que je renomme en iso? C'est bien ça?
Donc ensuite je lance bootcamp avec mon iso sur le bureau?
Si tout se passe bien et qu'au moment de choisir le disque d'installation je trouve bien la partition bootcamp, je clique sur formater, quel est le fprmat que je choisis? NTFS comme tu le suggères?
Désolé, je pose beaucoup de questions peut-être, mais vu que ça fait deux fois que je plante...


----------



## r e m y (6 Mai 2016)

Oui c'est ca. 
Une fois l'iso cree fais bien le test précisé par Apple pour vérifier qu'il est bon.


----------



## gaeles (6 Mai 2016)

C'est là que je ne comprends pas bien:
"Lorsque vous créez une image ISO ou copiez des gestionnaires sur un disque Flash USB, assurez-vous que ce dernier est considéré comme amovible"; ça veut dire que je dois mettre mon iso sur une clé usb. Ma clé est bien considérée amovible, comme n'importe quelle clé. Mais s'il me faut déconnecter tous périphérique usb pour bootcamp, là je ne comprends plus.
Mon fichier iso qui est sur le bureau, lui n'est pas considéré comme amovible par le finder.


----------



## r e m y (6 Mai 2016)

oui tu as raison... avec une image ISO, je ne vois pas ce qu'Apple veut dire.

Bon lance la procédure de l'assistant BootCamp en précisant au moment venu, que tu as une image ISO de Windows et ne t'embete pas à le mettre sur une clé USB.


----------



## gaeles (6 Mai 2016)

Bon, bah c'est parti!
Merci, je te dis si ça marche!

Gaëtan


----------



## gaeles (6 Mai 2016)

Ok!
Tout c'est bien passé! Je n'ai plus qu'à configurer mon windows, trouver un antivirus etcetcetc....
Tout ça pour jouer....

Merci à tous pour votre aide!

Gaëtan


----------



## r e m y (6 Mai 2016)

Parfait!
Bon jeu alors ... 
Mais tu as déjà battu un premier boss en réussissant la procédure BootCamp jusqu'au bout!


----------



## gaeles (6 Mai 2016)

Haha!
Merci en tout cas, vous êtes au top!
Gaëtan


----------



## Locke (6 Mai 2016)

gaeles a dit:


> "1) Lorsque vous créez une image ISO 2) ou copiez des gestionnaires sur un disque Flash USB, assurez-vous que ce dernier est considéré comme amovible"


Il y a toujours une très mauvaise interprétation de cette phrase...

1) On peut en effet créer un fichier .iso depuis un DVD, le problème est que beaucoup pensent qu'il faut copier le fichier .iso dans la clé USB. On peut créer une clé USB bootable depuis un fichier .iso, mais OS X ne le réserve que pour les derniers Mac de 2015. Ceux de 2014 posent problème et Utilitaire de disque n'est franchement pas à la hauteur, mieux vaut le faire depuis un PC.
2) Là c'est plus clair, mais toujours mal interprété. Apple indique qu'il faut copier les gestionnaires _(drivers, pilotes)_, dans une clé USB ou un disque dur USB, donc amovible. Et c'est la première étape et option qu'il faut faire impérativement avant de continuer.

...ce passage est difficilement assimilable par beaucoup et ils abandonnent.


----------



## gaeles (6 Mai 2016)

Ben en fait, j'ai laissé mon iso sur le bureau et tout s'est bien déroulé.
En gros, j'ai pas tout compris, mais un mac a ceci de bien pratique: sans connaissances particulières, il sait te guider pour faire ce que tu veux. Et sinon, il y a le forum!

Gaëtan


----------

